

The Making of My JS1K Demo - mcantelon
http://acko.net/blog/js1k-demo-the-making-of

======
ukdm
Rule 6: "Bonus points if your submission fits in one tweet ;)"

------
est
Chrome on Win7, burns 100% on one core.

And some block is broken and stopped refreshing.

<http://i33.tinypic.com/35255cx.png>

~~~
binarray2000
Here (Celeron 550, XP SP3, Chrome 5.0.375.125 beta) Chrome is on 100%, too. No
problems with clipping though. Firefox 3.6.8 (on the same machine) was too
slow for the real experience.

JS is a new Flash? Joking aside, it's impressive what you can do in 1k JS.
And, let's hope all browsers will start to utilize the GPU as MS has
demonstrated in the IE9 preview.

~~~
nrb
Speaking of IE9, the fourth platform preview runs the demo beautifully.

